# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Current State of Scottish Two Handed Sword Recreation/research

## Steve Hick

Someone passed me a contact requesting info on how the two handed sword was used in highland and lowland of Scotland late medieval through 17th c.  He is also looking for some folks for photos for an article he's writing.  I am looking for someone more familiar with this area.

The fellow is in Northen NC southern VA.  Area.

Steve

----------


## Chris Thompson

PM sent!

----------

